# Building a Movie Poster Frame



## theatre4jc (Mar 2, 2011)

So I've been asked by the church I work for to build a movie poster frame with flashing lights and a plexi case. The design of course if very easy and basic. Building a small box with a visual opening for the poster and creating a plexi front to protect people in the hallway from the lights. However the flashing lights is something I've never done before. Before I learned they wanted the lights to flash I was going to build a circuit with a switch so it could be turned on and off when it was needed. But with the lights flashing I'm not sure how best to wire this. It's not going to be controlled, and they would like the lights to kind of chase. Basically 3 or 4 lights around the frame would be off at any given time. I know terrible description. What would be the best way to achieve this?


----------



## avkid (Mar 2, 2011)

A simple chase controller could work.
American DJ T4


----------



## kicknargel (Mar 2, 2011)

Do a google search for "chase light controller" or similar. Tons of commercially-available products. Make sure that you get one rated for the wattage you need.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 2, 2011)

Guessing that the end result desired is something similar to this?


Movie Theater Marquee Sign - Movie Poster Signs - Illuminated Marquee Poster Case

I'd look at Action Lighting for the sockets and bulbs, and as kicknargel said, there's lots of premade or DIY chase controllers. 

One of my favorite tricks, not exactly a controller but for quick and dirty flashing, the Outlet Winker, Button Flasher for sockets.

----
For a while in the early 1980s, controllers by EDI (not _that EDI_--Electronic Designers Inc.) were everywhere.

Fast Track Auction.com
Now they're antiques.


----------



## scenerymaker (Mar 2, 2011)

I got my bulbs and sockets from Action Lighting, as already mentioned. (You guys are too fast for me.) Rather than have a predictable chase sequence, I used their 'twinkle' bulbs that have a little flasher built into each bulb. That way, they blink randomly, which was the effect I wanted. Action Lighting has chase controllers, too.


----------



## FatherMurphy (Mar 3, 2011)

Christmas Lights : Rope Light : LED Christmas Lighting : Novelty Lights Inc is another good source for cheap Christmas lights. If you belt sand a bit off the top of their C7 or C9 stringer sockets, you can drill 1" or so holes in luan and screw the bulb directly through the luan into the socket on the back side, making instant marquee lights. Use three or more stringers, and one of the chasers mentioned above, and you're done.

1/4" holes with regular Christmas lights hot glued in place from behind can also work well, although that's more of a twinkle light than a marquee/poster globe bulb.


----------



## kicknargel (Mar 3, 2011)

Novelty Lights is right down the street from me--they're nice and helpful people. Thanks for the tip about sanding the sockets--I've always been annoyed that you couldn't just thread the bulb through lauan and have (I know now) wasted many hours glueing the sockets into larger holes.


----------

